# Waiting impatiently, and no one to talk Kindle with.



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

My Kindle has been ordered and paid for, and while I wait for it to be shipped, I've been trying to learn as much about e-readers and e-books as I can.
And one thing I've discovered is that there's no one in my everyday life who even knows what a Kindle or e-book is. So I don't have anyone to talk about them with. S'pose that's what online forums are for.

I told my friend at work that I'd ordered an electronic book reader, and she wondered out loud how I was going to read at work, because I always bring a book with me, and wouldn't I now be reading from the computer screen? I tried to explain the Kindle to her, but I don't think she quite got it. 

I've been compiling a very long list of books I want to buy for my Kindle. Unfortunately there are a lot of popular titles not currently available to Australia, but here's hoping that will change in time. Among the titles that are available, I have barely skimmed the surface. 
And on browsing these boards, I've stumbled across new authors I'll be trying out too.


This morning I had an email from Amazon informing me that my M-edge accessories have been shipped. Originally I'd wanted a Go jacket, but the shipping to Oz was higher than the product. So I solved that issue by ordering a Prodigy jacket and a light, so now instead of spending $60+ I've spent $100+ but at least the shipping wasnt as much as the goods being shipped. There's something not quite right about that reasoning, but I haven't quite figured out what it is yet.  
And now I wait impatiently for a notice that my Kindle has been shipped. Hopefully that will come early next week. Thank goodness the shipping on the Kindle wasn't more than the device otherwise I'd have to wait for the DX international version! 

I have been reading reviews about the Kindle. I've come to the conclusion that some of the reviewers don't understand that it's a book-reading device, not an all-singing, all dancing, every colour imaginable electronic device that does everything computers, MP3 players, cameras and GPS's currently do.
One very entertaining reviewer wrote "If you like reading more than movies, TV, music........." or something along those lines. Well, strangely enough I would rather read than watch TV or movies ANY DAY! And I don't see it as a bad thing, or even an odd thing.

Please talk Kindle to me, no one else will.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I know how it is, waiting for the new soon-to-be love of your life to arrive.

I spent forever on the computer between clicking buy and it's delivery reading up on as much as I could about it... if I wasn't reading reviews, I was tracking the package or looking outside of the window... Kindle Watch is a very trying time.

Only thing is, even now that I have my K2 and a KDX.... I can't stop talking about it/keeping up with how it's doing in comparison to other readers/haunting the Amazon Kindle page to leave comments on misleading reviews, etc...


When will the obsession stop? I thought it would once I got my Kindles but I've had them for a few months now, and the fan-girl-ness hasn't abated....

Maybe it's terminal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Airan Gale.  . . .you have found the right place!. . . . .Keep is updated on how your Kindlewatch is going. . . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is absolutely the right place to come talk kindle.  Questions, comments, thoughts, ideas, coffee, tea, pet, you name it someone will talk to you about it.

I feel very outdated with my K1, but it is going along just fine with the kazillions of books I have on it so I'll keep it for awhile.

But you apparently are the designated SE Aussie enabler!  Just wait until your friends see yours WOO HOO -


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.  I remember that feeling; and I am in a family of readers....
Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's right, this is an opportunity for enabling!  You must become a Kindle evangelist.

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> I remember that feeling; and I am in a family of readers....


My 15yo daughter reads as much as I do, so she's excited and I can see that I'll be getting her one for her birthday in Feb. My husband reads sports scores and that's about all. My other 3 kids (grown up and moved away now) aren't much into reading despite being exposed to tons of books when they were little. It's either in them or it isn't. They do read a bit, but not enough to be excited about a new book or a new reading device.

I have already downloaded some freebies I found....childhood favourites. Heidi, Little Women, Anne of Green Gables. I grabbed some screensavers from the thread on these boards, then had a go at making my own. I can't figure out how to convert the picture to 16 shades of black and white in Photoshop, or even if I need to, but once I get my Kindle I'll load what I've made (using the instructions I found in the hints and tips section here) and see how they look.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> That's right, this is an opportunity for enabling! You must become a Kindle evangelist.


Haha, I sure will. I expect it will create a bit of a stir when I first take it to work. I frequently have people stop by my desk to see what book I'm currently reading and to get a bit of a review on it, so I imagine there'll be loads of interest in the first ever Kindle to come into the office.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> I can't figure out how to convert the picture to 16 shades of black and white in Photoshop, or even if I need to, but once I get my Kindle I'll load what I've made (using the instructions I found in the hints and tips section here) and see how they look.


First, convert it to Grayscale if you haven't already (Image > Mode > Grayscale), you can convert it right back to RGB if you need to use filters or other features that require it, the point is just to get rid of the color information. Then when you're ready to save your finished work, you need to save as a PNG file (File > Save For Web & Devices) which will bring up this menu:










You should select PNG-8, 16 Colors, 100% Dither, then you can play around with the menu that shows Perceptual in my screenshot and the type of dither which shows Diffusion in my shot. After you find a combination of settings you like, you can use that dropdown icon in the upper right hand corner to save the settings as a new preset, which I named Kindle. Makes it easy for future screensaver work.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks for that. I use channel mixer for BW conversions, then play around with blending modes to get the correct contrast for the photo, but I don't usually convert to grayscale....this time I did though. I will follow the rest of your instructions to finish them off.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You don't have to use the convert to grayscale option, that's just a quick and dirty way when I'm creating lots of screensavers.


----------



## imabkrdr (Oct 17, 2009)

i too looked at kindle for a while.  i was an early adopter  k1. mine was a birthday surprise. just today i found someone that wants one.. she is the first person that even really knew what i was talking about!  i'm looking for any K owner in lake charles louisiana.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Airan Gale said:


> My Kindle has been ordered and paid for, and while I wait for it to be shipped, I've been trying to learn as much about e-readers and e-books as I can.
> ...
> Please talk Kindle to me, no one else will.


Welcome to the world of Kindle. I've learned a lot by reading this board as well. Once you get the Kindle, you can "try out" subscriptions to various magazines and newspapers for two weeks before you're charged. I found this feature quite helpful in determining which were the most interesting for me.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Airan Gale! I feel exactly the same, I'm anxiously awaiting my kindle2 & have no one share my excitement or talk kindle with. I was happy to find this board!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> And one thing I've discovered is that there's no one in my everyday life who even knows what a Kindle or e-book is. So I don't have anyone to talk about them with. S'pose that's what online forums are for.


This particular forum will _become_ your everyday life pretty soon...


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> This particular forum will become your everyday life pretty soon...


Hahaha, it's sad isn't it. Like I don't spend enough time online as it is! Since ordering the Kindle, I've browsed away hours and hours looking at e-books and reading this board.
I keep finidng books I just HAVE to read, authors I never heard of before but who seem to be writing just for me.
I have a few paperbacks to get through while I wait. I am currently reading The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest (Vol 3 of the Millenium trilogy by Steig Larsson). I discovered last night that it's not yet been released in the US. It hit the shelves here two weeks ago.
I also have New York by Edward Rutherfurd to read too.

Last night I was shopping with my 15yo daughter who just absolutely had to have a particular book to read for the weekend......The Last Song by Nicholas Sparks. We looked in the local discount department store and they'd sold out so we went to a bookshop and bought it there. $33 for a large format paperback! No wonder I buy most of my books from Amazon.

Bring on the Kindle!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> Last night I was shopping with my 15yo daughter who just absolutely had to have a particular book to read for the weekend......The Last Song by Nicholas Sparks.


I just saw a test screening of the movie based on that book, and it was really, really good. It releases in the US next April, not sure about Australia though.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Airan, you have come to the right place!  And even with so many kindles that I know have to be here in California, I've seen only ONE "in the wild" and had one person see mine and start raving about hers.  It was like we were sharing a language of our own, though I did teach her a few new words, like "naked Kindle" and "Kindleized" and "Dead Tree Book".

You are soon to fall in love at first click.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I really understand you! I ordered my International  Kindle the first day it was available for preorder. Then I came to this board. I read for hours (I started to plan a vacation in the US-but that's another story ), I was very happy that the Kindlers here were so nice and helpful and didn't seem to have lots of complaints about the K. Then I found out that I definitely needed an Oberon Cover. I looked at the Oberon homepage for hours and fell in love mit nearly every design. Then I came back here to look at the Oberon picture thread. I fell in love with one cover, two pages later with another. I finally ordered the red Ginko design..
It is on its way, so I am busy checking where it is...
Then another very nice and helpful person told me that I could already order books before the Kindle even arrived...
So I HAD to browse amazon and see which books I needed to start the Kindle experience...
Well and now I am back to square one:reading this board, reading the amazon discussions, reading reviews, telling my father about the Kindle who was interested for the first six times and isn't so much sincde the seventh...
I am really happy that I am not the only one.
I hope on Monday my Kindle will finally ship and maybe, just maybe I will have it by Wednesday.
That would be just amazing!!!And then someday perhaps I can work again without interruptions for lloking at this board, at my kindle order status..but then I will have my Kindle to look at...oh my 

So, dear Airan Gale, enjoy your Kindle experience like I do


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That was GREAT Ariadne! I got all excited like it was me waiting all over again! =)


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> telling my father about the Kindle who was interested for the first six times and isn't so much sincde the seventh...


Yep, I think my husband is pretty much bored with the subject too.

How do you order books before the Kindle arrives? I looked at Amazon, and there's just the option to send it to my Kindle, which I don't have so where would they go?
There isn't an option to dowload to my PC, by the way. That seems to be just for the US folk.

I doubt I'll have mine Wednesday if it ships Monday. By the following Monday if I'm very lucky, maybe. Stuff from Amazon generally takes 8-10 days to get to me.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Airan Gale,
as far as I know-informed Kindlers please correct me if I am wrong here-you can buy books now, before you even have your Kindle, which will be sent to your Kindle when it arrives as soo as you turn whispernet on.
So you are ready to start reading the second you take it out of the box.
Yes,you could just wait and buy when the Kindle is actually there, but deciding which book to read first and ordering it was a good way to spend some time with Kindle related actions...
And it looks really good, when you go to "Manage your Kindle" and you see some books you love or really want to read on your bookshelf there...
Yes,it IS pathetc, the Kindle makes me pathetic and I love it

Well, I think that my Kindle arriving Wednesday is a really optimistic guess on amazon's part. But in my order it says that it should arrive between Wednesday and Thursday so I choose to believe that now,because it gives me the opportunity to go completely crazy and check my account every five seconds on Wednesday...And I once got a DVD from amazon.com which really arrived within two days, so it isn't impossible-just rather improbable 
I hope you don't have to wait too long for your hopefully fantastic new toy!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You can have the books sent to your Kindle before your Kindle arrives.  When you turn it on, and turn on Whispernet, or whatever the equivilant International version is called, the books will download in a few seconds and you will be ready to read.
Welcome to the Boards, and a big congratulations.
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My Kindle and I just returned to the USA from two weeks in Australia, first time I'd ever been.  My friend there is so happy that Kindle is now being released Internationally.

Welcome to the world of Kindle!!!  You are going to love it!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

When I bought my Kindle I got 2nd day shipping, K2 was in stock; so, I had it 2 days later.  I don't think I could have stood this kind of a wait.  Just wait until you take your Kindle out with you.  Just TRY reading in public again.  Ok, so the first 50 times you read 1/2 a page and someone interrupts you with a what's that?  You'll think it is fun.  The next 50?  Oh, ok, so showing off K2 never gets old.  

Kindle going International is really cool.  I don't travel outside the country enough for it to be a huge problem that mine isn't, but I think my K3 or K4 or whatever my next one is will be.  

Enjoy!

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma USA


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am remembering back to a year ago when the wait time for a K1 was 6 weeks. . .  It is simply amazing they are now being sold worldwide with 8 days shipping (if I am reading the information correctly)!  Congrats to the new Kindlers.  I am so very happy for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As long as your account shows a Kindle registered to the account, you can send books to it, even if it hasn't arrived yet!

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

The shipping estimate is Oct 19, which is tomorrow but as the US are a day behind Australia, that'll be Tuesday for me before it leaves the warehouse. The delivery estimate is Oct 21-26 which is extremely optimistic.....or it normally would be as USPS and Australia Post between them aren't really all that flash.
However! Shipping of the Kindle seems to be by international courier (I don't recall having to make a choice with shipping, I usually have to decide how soon I want something by the shipping method and price) so it could be sooner than 8-10 days.

My M-edge accessories can now be tracked......they're in transit so I expect they'll show up some time next week.

Thanks for the heads up on the books, I'll try buying just a couple. Or 3 or 4. Or maybe half of what's on my list. Just for fun, you know....just to pass the time.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Airan!

This is sure the right spot for Kindletalk. I'm a new K2 owner, and no one I know has one but the people at work know what they are. My boss decided to get his wife one for her birthday after handling mine and hearing me rave about it after only a few days' use. 

I've learned a lot here in the last two weeks. It helped me get off the fence as far as deciding whether to get one or not. Also was helpful in making some decisions like new vs. refurb and what type of cover to get.

Several people have mentioned you can buy books before it arrives. They ship with Whispernet turned on these days, so when you get it, they'll already be downloaded. I loaded mine up with freebies so I'd have something to experiment with that wouldn't cost me in case I didn't like it and sent it back. Hah!!! No chance!! I didn't even want to test it for sunfade for a couple of days in case it had it and I had to be without it for a few days!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I sort of liked the magic of turning my Whispernet on and seeing those books download.    But it's also cool to think of the Kindles working away as they cross the country and the oceans, quietly downloading their books.  

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm just waiting to see how whispernet works internationally.  I would think that on a trip to Down Under it might just wear itself out   I know I got worn out on my trips there, but then the IK is much younger than I was when I went


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I just bought 3 books for my Kindle and that was all too easy. So easy, in fact, that it's a bit scary!

What I bought.....

The Art of Racing in the Rain, by Garth Stein
The Help, by Kathryn Stockett
Amazing Gracie: A Dogs Tale, by Dan Dye



> I would think that on a trip to Down Under it might just wear itself out I know I got worn out on my trips there, but then the IK is much younger than I was when I went


Did you enjoy your trip? What places did you visit? And what did you like the best?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It is possible that the "Transfer via Computer" for Samples and 1-Click might show up once Amazon knows the serial number of your Kindle. (My Kindle was ordered back when the wait time was 10+ weeks. It arrived in 8 weeks and was a Kindle 2 instead of the expected original Kindle.) I was able to order books to be sent to my Kindle but was not able to download any to my computer until after Amazon had processed my Kindle for shipping. My understanding that this is due to the DRM being tied to the serial number of the device.

My Whispernet signal at home is usually OK but sometimes is not available, such as during a rainstorm, as I live on the edge of Whispernet coverage. Therefore I have used the computer download feature when downloading books at home. One reason Amazon provides the computer download feature is for people who are outside of Whispernet coverage.

I suspect the same will be true for the International Kindles. I do not see why computer download would not be available for the International Kindles.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Update! My credit card has been billed for the Kindle, my order has this announcement _We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed. _ 
Shouldn't be long until it's shipped!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Go catch up on your laundry, your paperwork, and your gardening.  You won't be taking time for any of that for a while, once it arrives....


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Airan,
mine is being prepared for shipment, too!!
Woohooo!! Already doing a happy dance now! 
I managed not to look at the amazon page for nearly 12 hours-yes, having much work and sleeping can do this to you-but now I am back to looking every five minutes...

I hope your Kindle will arrive very soon!! Enjoy the exitement of waiting and the bliss of its arrival. I keep my fingers crossed that none of our KIndles suffer of sunfade or any other problems...
I'll really have to work for my courses at university today, tomorrow and Tuesday because when my Kindle is here I could maybe forget to do some things that really should be done


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindlewatch is sooo much fun, and I'm excited for all of our new International members who are patiently waiting 
for a shipment.  Most of us in the U.S. received ours via UPS.  You'll find a lot of references in the various threads 
about our UPS delivery man/woman.  

Click, I love your idea of ordering free books in case you didn't like your K.  I think that's a great suggestion.

deb


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG, what this waiting for the Kindle does to a person... I feel like a child that when travelling asks before everyone is even in the car : "Are we there yet?"
Yes, stupid I know,but: Is it shipped yet?
How often do I still have to sleep?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, that's what it does to a person.  The anticipation can be debilitating.  
And you're not stupid at all.  At least, no one on KB is going to call you 
stupid.  You're normal by our standards.  
Spend your time here on KB.  We'll keep you company.
deb


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

But it is so dangerous here!! I really want a skin matching the Oberon red Ginko I ordered. I absolutely love the Waterfall skin and had nearly decided that I could have it, but then I discovered that the shipping to Germany is as much as the skin itself. So, no skin for me at the moment. I really hope that when many Germans buy Kindle it will be possible to buy the skin via amazon.de....
I also want such a beautifully dressed up Kindle! 
And waiting isn't really my strong side-who would have thought so


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the shipping costs of all of the wonderful accessories.  
As I'm sure you've discovered, most of us love our accessories almost
as much as our Ks.  
deb


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> but then I discovered that the shipping to Germany is as much as the skin itself. So, no skin for me at the moment.


I solved that particular problem in my first post on this thread......just buy a MORE EXPENSIVE skin! Then the shipping cost is lower than the goods and it makes it worth getting. Flawed logic, I agree....but hey, it works for me.
Or buy two or three skins....or buy a skin for your Kindle, one for your iPod, one for your Xbox, one for your phone.....they seem to have them for everything.

I have ordered the Wavedancers skin from decalgirls, and the red leather Prodigy case. I think that will make a nice combo.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear drenee,
I am definitely an accessories kind of girl, too. And I am nearly sure that I won't last very long before ordering a skin... But 14 Dollars shipping for something that costs 14.99 Dollars really hurts.
I understand that it costs so much, because they really have to take care that the sticker isn't bended in transit, but still...
For an Oberon cover 25 Dollars of shipping are quite okay because the product is something that really is worth much, and honestly, if the cover would cost 100 Dollars it would be expensive but still worth it.
I can't really praise Melissa from Borsa Bella enough. Those beautiful handmade bags really aren't expensive for what they are and the shipping is really, really cheap: 6 Dollars-there is really nothing at all to complain about!!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Airan, I love your logic What is not to love about saving money by buying more!!
I will have to return to decalgirl's website. First to look at your beautiful combo, then to see how much money I could save when I buy my I Pod new clothes, too 

I knew that I liked those boards, now I love them because there are so many nice peopple who think in the same twisted ways I do!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh Ariadne, you're just hitting the tip of the iceberg. 
Have you visted the KitchenAide thread, the Tea thread,
the Keurig coffee thread, the Ricemaker thread? 
You have no clue how twisted we really are. 
deb


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

*lalalalala* *sticks finger in ear* 
Oh dear, you are writing so that is not very helpful...
Bad enabler, bad enabler!!!
I am quite happy with my coffee maker thank you very much. And I think I don't need a KitchenAide-and it could hurt to look if I maybe do_but I could look at the tea thread, it is really cold here...

Famous last words 
Where is the Kindle Boards'  poorhouse,please?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I would be considered a good enabler by KB standards.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have resisted - almost - duty for the accessories is way too much to pay - so I am withholding. Altho I did go to one of the larger malls in Guadalajara and found a rice maker/steamer. Spent over $100 more than one purchased on the QVC cost ARGHHHHHHH

I was "posted" to Alice Springs twice, for several months at a time. Loved AS, Urulu (is that the way to spell it, forgot), Sydney, Great Barrier Reef, in fact my favorite places were every where I went. Would have retired there, but it is too expensive to even start thinking about it (several *million* dollars guaranteed income). But all Aussies that I have met have been absolutely terrific folks.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> I knew that I liked those boards, now I love them because there are so many nice people who think in the same twisted ways I do!!





Ariadne said:


> Famous last words
> Where is the Kindle Boards' poorhouse,please?


Ariadne, I thought I would chime in from some additional twisted ways of thinking. These are the ones I use to keep out of the Kindle Boards' poorhouse. 

*Procrastination* lets you wait until you find the "perfect" accessory (skin, purse, second Kindle cover, rice cooker, etc.). The longer you procrastinate, the longer you have to understand which features are most important to you, the longer you have to save, and, most important , the less urgent the need for some accessories becomes. This lets you focus on getting the right accessories. Best of all, it leaves more money for the most important accessory of all. Note: I do not recommend procrastination on the first Kindle cover/protective case.
*Bargin hunting* is fun. Looking for bargins also provides another reason to delay decisions. (On the other hand, time-limited sales do the reverse. )
*DIY - Do it yourself.* Think of creative alternatives for some of the accessories and make them yourself.
*Set your priorities.* Remember that money saved means more money available for books!

I ordered and received a Kindle cover and skin while waiting two months for my Kindle to arrive. I downloaded a couple hundred free books. Unfortunately (or fortunately) the accessories were for a Kindle 1 and by then Amazon was shipping Kindle 2s instead. I had accessories I could not use. Fortunately I was able to find homes for both the cover and the skin.

I could not decide what cover I wanted for my K2 as choices at that time were limited. None of the choices had all of the features I had already decided I needed. Also, I was leaving on a business trip a couple days after my Kindle would arrive and needed a cover or carrying case immediately.

In a bargin bin at a craft store I found a journal case with a replaceable blank-page book the size of the K2. I then sewed a fabric Kindle holder to go in the journal case so I would have some protection for my Kindle. At less than $10 US this temporarily offset my need for a skin and an expensive cover. Since then I have designed a new cover to show even more of the fabric. Now I just need to stop procrastinating  and sew my next Kindle cover.

Meanwhile, I am still looking for the perfect rice cooker, I am happy with my bargin purse, my K2 feels dressed while skinless in her unique cover, and my K2 now has more than 455 items loaded with 63 items archived.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Annalog
Thanks for describing your experiences. It's great that you made a beautiful Kindle accessory yourself! 
I hope you will show your pictures when you stopped procrastinating and made your new Kindle cover
So you should procrastinate a bit less and I should maybe start to do it, just to test, maybe I like the experience
No, usually I am not that careless with my money, but as I really have been wanting the Kindle for a long time I get carried away at the moment. And I really enjoy it for now...
But I cetainly can't keep going at this rate!

Dear Airan 
Has your Kindle already been shipped? Mine is still being prepared...

Dear Drenee
lol Yeah, many great enablers on this board! But I am not hard to enable at the moment-I just enjoy the whole expreience too much


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

No not shipped yet. It's the 19th here in Australia but I think the US are still on the 18th.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, still the 18th here in the U.S.  Mid afternoon eastern standard time.
deb


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> Dear Annalog
> Thanks for describing your experiences. It's great that you made a beautiful Kindle accessory yourself!
> I hope you will show your pictures when you stopped procrastinating and made your new Kindle cover
> So you should procrastinate a bit less and I should maybe start to do it, just to test, maybe I like the experience
> ...


Dear Ariadne, I understand. I was especially easy to enable during the 8 weeks I waited for my Kindle. For people waiting for the International version, the wait may have been years. 

DH could not believe that I was buying accessories for something I had never seen.  However he did not stop me from ordering him a KDX with the Amazon cover as an early birthday present the day it was announced. 

I have the material for the cover but not yet the time. Hopefully that will be soon, especially as my 'temporary' cover is beginning to need replacement.


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

Another (soon to be) new Kindle 2 owner here. I'm from the UK and keep checking my Amazon account to see if it's shipped yet  I ordered an official leather case with mine (I like having a leather case on my Sony 505) and today I ordered a really nice Gelaskin to go with it.

I didn't know I could order books before it arrives though. How does it know it's my Kindle? Do you login with your Amazon account when you first switch it on?

One thing that is slightly disapointing is the terrible lack of choice in sci-fi and fantasy books in the UK version of the store. I'm sure that will change fairly quickly however. Getting publisher support is one thing Amazon seem very good at. I've still managed to come up with more books I want than I can afford at the moment anyway


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Annalog
Men hardly ever really get the whole accessory thing, I think. 
But who could say no to a DX as a gift-it is a really generous and beautiful gift   I hope he enjoys and appreciates it-and you!!

I hope that you'll find the time to make yourself a gorgeous cover! I admire people who make beautiful things themselves! I am not really good neither at knitting nor sewing. When I am really careful and try really hard the result looks like a four year old did it. When the four year old does it, it's cute, when I do it, it's just embarassing.
Well, thankfully there are things I am better at


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Mightyflub
Congratulations on your soon-to-arrive Kindle. I also found out that some of the authors Ilove are not available in Europe so far. But-also like you-I found more than enough books I'm very interested in that are available.
The only thing I found a bit weird at the beginning was that the titles that I really wanted to buy on Kindle but couldn't because of territorial restrictions kept showing up in my list of personal recommendations...
The first two times I was deliriously happy, before I found out that a book showing up in your personal recommendations doesn't neccessarily mean you can actually buy it...

To buy books you have to log into your account and put a credit card in the one-click options. Then you can order what you want and when you turn your Kindle and the Whispernet  on, the books you ordered appear on it.
This is possible because amazon already registers the Kindle to your account. 
Have fun!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> Dear drenee,
> I am definitely an accessories kind of girl, too. And I am nearly sure that I won't last very long before ordering a skin... But 14 Dollars shipping for something that costs 14.99 Dollars really hurts.
> I understand that it costs so much, because they really have to take care that the sticker isn't bended in transit, but still...
> For an Oberon cover 25 Dollars of shipping are quite okay because the product is something that really is worth much, and honestly, if the cover would cost 100 Dollars it would be expensive but still worth it.
> I can't really praise Melissa from Borsa Bella enough. Those beautiful handmade bags really aren't expensive for what they are and the shipping is really, really cheap: 6 Dollars-there is really nothing at all to complain about!!


I would email the manufacturer of the skin and see if they can send it a cheaper way...often the default shipping is priority mail and you may have another option. I've done this with quilting supplies.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mightyflub, welcome to KindleBoards.  
I'm sure you'll love your IK (international Kindle).  
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Betsy
Asking for a cheaper way of shipping is a good idea! Thank you. Maybe I am lucky...


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I've bought my first book Federations


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Mightyflub! glad you and all the other International Kindlers have found KindleBoards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> Dear Betsy
> Asking for a cheaper way of shipping is a good idea! Thank you. Maybe I am lucky...


It doesn't hurt to ask!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> Dear Annalog
> Men hardly ever really get the whole accessory thing, I think.
> But who could say no to a DX as a gift-it is a really generous and beautiful gift  I hope he enjoys and appreciates it-and you!!
> 
> ...


Dear Ariadne,
Since DH is the one who researched the Kindle and decided to give it to me for Christmas 2008 (even though it did not arrive until Feb 2009), I know he appreciates both me and his DX.

I can sew but cannot knit, crochet, or draw. I laughed when you mentioned your results look like a four year old did it. Unless it is entirely straight lines, that is exactly what I think when I try to draw something. I know I have seen young children who can draw better than I can.  At least when I sew I can follow the lines.


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm waiting impatiently too. Also in Australia.


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay! Mine shipped a couple of hours ago. Scheduled for delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Mightyflub said:


> Yay! Mine shipped a couple of hours ago. Scheduled for delivery on Wednesday.


*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

*Cough* *Cough* "Hello boss. I know we're busy on Wednesday's but I'm really sick man. I won't be in today. Sorry"

That'll work right?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Depends on the boss and your acting skills... but look at the bright side, if it doesn't work, you'll have *lots* more reading time with your new Kindle!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Mightyflub,
great your Kindle shipped!!! Mine is still preparing well, it will be really well prepared when shipping...
And, poor Mightyflub that cough really doesn't sound so good, maybe you should stay home at the latest on ...say...Wednesday


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Mines right there with Ariadnes. Still being prepared. 

I just discovered there are videos on You-tube of people unpacking their Kindles. I was watching one with great interest, my daughter walked past, rolled her eyes and said "Oh mum, that's tragic!!!" Which it is. It was actually quite boring, the video went for 11 minutes and believe me, when I get my Kindle it will NOT take me 11 minutes to open it, nor will I be inspecting the different layers of packaging and commenting on them as I go.

But it was prepared very well, I must say.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You know you can share YouTube videos here, right?  Just get the web address for the video, create a post here, click on the YouTube button (first one on the left above the smileys) and paste the video's URL between the tags.  You gotta share!

If you have trouble, just paste the link and one of us will fix it!

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, for those who just can't wait....live vicariously through someone's Youtube video.

The Unboxing of the Kindle.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear airan,
wow, a Kindle-Unboxing video. I have to see that... I wonder why it was never nominated for an Oscar?

Dear Annalog
My drawing skills are right there with yours-or maybe even worse. I have some sense for colours but when I try to draw a dog everyone wonders why the worm has long ears and four legs...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My first two impressions:

Wow, he's using what looks like a Henkel's Chef's knife to open the box.  My poor Kindle--I opened the box with a pair of cheap scissors.  Note to Betsy--don't let Eleanor the Kindle see this video.

Also, it's just WRONG for there to a be a Google ad for a Sony reader on a video of unboxing a Kindle.  

Betsy


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

It has shipped, it has shipped!!!!!
Is it Wednesday yet


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Look at the size of the knife!  I use a letter opener to open Amazon shipping boxes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Ariadne!!!  Keep us posted on where it is!

Betsy


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Another question for the Kindle experts: Is there an extended warranty that can be bought from Europe? I really have no idea of this whole warranty business, but I am really afraid that something could happen to my K and want as much security as possible, but the amazon warranty and the Fair Trade plan only work for the US...
Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> Another question for the Kindle experts: Is there an extended warranty that can be bought from Europe? I really have no idea of this whole warranty business, but I am really afraid that something could happen to my K and want as much security as possible, but the amazon warranty and the Fair Trade plan only work for the US...
> Thank you!


Perhaps one of our older (longer-time) international members can give us some info. I don't know of any. (I think you're talking about the Square Trade warranty?)

Betsy


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you, Betsy..
Of course I meant Square Trade...maybe I need coffee and that was the confusion? Or I am just too busy checking what my Kindle does at the moment...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Perfectly understandable!

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine has shipped! It's now in transit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, AG, keep us posted!!!  Another KindleWatch!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

kindle watch kindle watch kindle watch!

Betsy - you beat me to it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Dona, I can delete my post if you want.  

Betsy


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha my kindle is on it's way too. I'm impatiently waiting for mine to get to Sydney.

My boyfriend says I've gone kindle crazy because I'm constantly checking on its status.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

More Kindle watches!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My kindle is also in transit!!!

I loved the video, now I know what to expect!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Edwina said:


> Haha my kindle is on it's way too. I'm impatiently waiting for mine to get to Sydney.
> 
> My boyfriend says I've gone kindle crazy because I'm constantly checking on its status.


Edwina,

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your KindleWatch and on your first post!

When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit more about yourself! And start ordering books now, lots of Free book suggestions in the Book Bazaar--hopefully they'll be free for those down under, too!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> It has shipped, it has shipped!!!!!
> Is it Wednesday yet





Airan Gale said:


> Mine has shipped! It's now in transit.





Edwina said:


> Haha my kindle is on it's way too. I'm impatiently waiting for mine to get to Sydney.
> 
> My boyfriend says I've gone kindle crazy because I'm constantly checking on its status.





cagnes said:


> My kindle is also in transit!!!
> 
> I loved the video, now I know what to expect!


*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh My Goodness, this is one of the most exciting threads we have had in a long time.  
So many expectant Ks, all at the same time!!  I'm getting goose bumps for you all.
Please please don't forget us once your Ks arrive.  We have to know what you think, 
and how much you love them.  

Welcome to a couple of new arrivals I've seen in this thread.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I Just cannot keep up with all our new international members - how very exciting!  I'm with deb and wanting to know what they think of it and what books they get and and and


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, it is so nice and wonderful that so many people here share the excitement about our Kindles! It's good to be here and enjoy the atmosphere, the bliss and the agony of waiting with so many nice and understanding people.
I am happy that there are other future-Kindle-owners who are as happy and nervous and excited and nearly delirious as I am at the moment. It's good to know that I am not going crazy-or that it's normal to go a bit crazy when waiting for a Kindle. I don't know any of you, but I can still imagine all of us around the world all waiting for the postman to ring(befoer he rings twice we will all have opened the door...)!!
When the Kindle is there, I'll sure be back, certainly asking many, many questions. I just bought the whole Wizard of Oz collection for my Kindle.It was really inexpensive and I always wanted to read those books, but never got around to do it!!

To all my fellow Kindles in spe: One day of waiting is nearly over (at least here in Germany), one more two go and then the wait gets really agonizing!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the great thing about sharing here--we all get it; we've all been there.  Love the sharing!!!  Now we can really do it around the world (though we have had international members before, just not so many all at once)!  

Betsy


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

Edwina said:


> Haha my kindle is on it's way too. I'm impatiently waiting for mine to get to Sydney.
> 
> My boyfriend says I've gone kindle crazy because I'm constantly checking on its status.


If you go to the DHL website and enter the item number (from Amazon), you can get DHL to SMS or email you when there is a status update. I've done that - tragic, but not quite as bad as constantly hitting "refresh" on the order page.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

YAY!!!  Kindles shipped.

I opened mine oh so carefully.  I did NOT pull that "Once upon a time...." tab.  No, I left all that completely intact!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> YAY!!! Kindles shipped.
> 
> I opened mine oh so carefully. I did NOT pull that "Once upon a time...." tab. No, I left all that completely intact!


Hehe.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> YAY!!! Kindles shipped.
> 
> I opened mine oh so carefully. I did NOT pull that "Once upon a time...." tab. No, I left all that completely intact!


Kindle Gracie
I left mine intact also. I did get a 2nd kindle and let someone open the amazon box and before I could say "Do pull the tab" it was over


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats to all our IK watcherS!!! 

Woo Hooo

Just 8 short months ago a lot of us were on kindle watch and yes we checked out amazon status hourly and once it shipped checked FedEx and UPS every 5 minutes. So we know how excited you all are.

Enjoy your Ik's once they arrive and Happy Kindling.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I opened mine oh so carefully. I did NOT pull that "Once upon a time...." tab. No, I left all that completely intact!


I did the same thing, both for the box and the inside sleeve. I was really glad that I did it that way when I had to return my original Kindle due to sunfade.

I opened my husband's DX the same way as well. I was glad I had watched one of the videos of someone opening one as I learned that on the DX, the inside sleeve is glued to the tray. I separated that first and then was able to slide the sleeve off.

Looking forward to the Kindle arrival stories.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I got home from work today to find a lovely Kindle-bling parcel waiting for me.....my gorgeous M-edge Prodigy cover (beautiful candy-apple red) and booklight. My skin from Decalgirls hasn't arrived yet, they must have used USPS which then changes to Australia Post once it gets to our shores, so it could be anywhere.

And my 15yo daughter "accidentally" bought herself a 3-book bundle for the Kindle while she was supposed to be in bed sick. Funny how that happened. Her excuse was that she was just seeing what the "Buy now with 1-click" button did on the Amazon site. Now she knows.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Airan, congrats on the new cover and light.  Did you get the M-edge light?
I love my M-edge light.
Accidentally bought; how funny.  She can't use the accident excuse again at least.
deb


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, I got the M-edge light, it's beautifully compact. I need to get a battery so I can try it out.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh... it's so close you can just feel it in your hands, can't you Airan?!? =)


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I can feel the beautiful M-edge cover in my hands! It's very lovely.

I am trying to speed read my current book.....The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest (Vol 3 of the Millenium trilogy) so that I can be done with it by the time my Kindle arrives. I have borrowed it from my boss and it was a bit of a struggle to get to the halfway mark, but now I'm there the story is turning into an absolute cracker so I'm getting through it a lot faster.


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

> October 20, 2009 05:02:00 AM EAST MIDLANDS AIRPOR GB Arrival Scan


IT'S LANDED. THE BIRD IS ON THE GROUND.

Looks like I'm on for tomorrow


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

When was your departure scan? And did you have two of them?



> LOUISVILLE, KY, US 10/20/2009 5:01 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> 10/20/2009 4:24 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN


Come on, if they can get them to Birmingham, they can get them to London!

edit: Ah, you're trusting Amazon, I see!

They lie!  The bird is ready to take off, not landed!


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what's going on now. My tracking now says this



> Date Time Location Event Details
> October 20, 2009 06:14:00 AM PHILADELPHIA PA US Arrival Scan
> October 20, 2009 05:01:00 AM LOUISVILLE KY US Departure Scan
> October 20, 2009 04:24:00 AM LOUISVILLE KY US Departure Scan
> ...


How can the UPS tracking be so off as to have it in the wrong country at one point?


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

From the layout of your original post, you listed amazon's tracking, not UPS's. Amazon seem to take a departure scan, add a minute, and call it an arrival scan at the destination airport.  

edit: Mine's sitting next to yours in Philadelphia. As long as it gets to the UK tonight I'll trust them to get it into my hands tomorrow. The worry will be when it lands and hits customs...


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

Both of those are Amazon's tracking. They've always given me the same info as UPS for this package. I just didn't post the entire thing the first time.


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Odd. My amazon's still claiming it's in London. Take the tracking number to ups.com for a slightly more... honest... tracking service.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Cincinnati Hub OH
Arrival Scan - Oct 20, 2009 3:59:00 AM 

Mine has moved since the last time I looked. But it's still in the US. I'm hoping I'll have it on Friday (it's currently Tuesday night here), so I can have the weekend to play with it.
That's very optimistic though.


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

Masonity said:


> Odd. My amazon's still claiming it's in London. Take the tracking number to ups.com for a slightly more... honest... tracking service.


As I said. Amazon and UPS have been in sync for me since almost the start. Still are. The UPS website claimed it was in the UK at the same time too. Where do you think Amazon pull the info from?


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

It looked to me like Amazon was pulling basic data from ups, but were adding their own bits. UPS never claimed it was in london for me, while amazon did multiple times.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my, it's bad enough just in the U.S., but having to track overseas -    I'm so nervous, hoping they get there (wherever there is) quickly!

There are stories of people in the U.S. actually stalking and attacking their delivery persons - we are not obsessive about our kindles even before we get 'em.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Airan Gale said:


> And my 15yo daughter "accidentally" bought herself a 3-book bundle for the Kindle while she was supposed to be in bed sick. Funny how that happened. Her excuse was that she was just seeing what the "Buy now with 1-click" button did on the Amazon site. Now she knows.


It sounds like you don't really mind, but for the future, she could have clicked "Purchased by Accident? Cancel this order" immediately after buying the book and additionally you have seven days to return the book, no questions asked.

Betsy


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

According to UPS (Amazon have finally descyned the tracking and are displaying god knows what) mine is in the air.



> PHILADELPHIA, PA, US 20/10/2009 8:32 DEPARTURE SCAN


Once it lands and clears customs it has to manage to make its way up to a small depot in Sedgefield, County Durham.

At least I presume it's in the air. It could be driving to Mexico for some fireworks for all I know 

*Edit* Amazon have changed their tracking info just a second ago. Here's how quickly a package can get across the atlantic these days 



> October 20, 2009 08:33:00 AM EAST MIDLANDS AIRPOR GB Arrival Scan
> October 20, 2009 08:32:00 AM PHILADELPHIA PA US Departure Scan
> October 20, 2009 08:30:00 AM PHILADELPHIA PA US Departure Scan


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

And also my sexy Kindle Gelaskin is coming via ups too.



> LOUISVILLE, KY, US 20/10/2009 0:18 ARRIVAL SCAN
> MISSISSAUGA, ON, CA 19/10/2009 22:50 DEPARTURE SCAN
> CONCORD, ON, CA 19/10/2009 20:04 DEPARTURE SCAN


I ordered this one

https://www.gelaskins.com/skins.php?SkinID=194&DeviceID=39&s=a&CategoryID=34


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful skin, Mightyflub!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Not bad. A bit flashy for my taste. I like the van Gogh one.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, great to see all of your Kindles progressing.Mine left the US and is on its way to Cologne, maybe it will really arrive tomorrow?! That would be just fantastic!!
I am not really happy that I will have to work in the afternoon,but if it arrived before noon,I could already unpack it and start to play with it then and then come back to it after work...
I can't take it along, because my Oberon hasn't arrived yet,but that is a good thing because I wouldn't get any work done when my Kindle was with me-and work pays for more books and accessories!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the updates, this is fun, reliving the deliveries of our own Kindles.


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Mightyflub said:


> *Edit* Amazon have changed their tracking info just a second ago. Here's how quickly a package can get across the atlantic these days


Mine's equally fast... then it's bounced back to the US, then the UK, then US, then UK...

I admit i'm a little worried. I've heard Kindles are fairly fragile. The sort of impact one would suffer from crossing the Atlantic that fast would destroy even the sturdiest of gadgets...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Araidne, I have made the acquaintance of a man from Cologne.  He is working in the U.S.
for several weeks.  It's his first trip to the U.S. and he's having a lot of fun.  We taught 
him to fish a couple of weekends ago and he was so excited.  

Back on topic: I know you all can't wait till tomorrow.
deb


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

This kindle watching is starting to affect my sleep. I dreamed about it last night. In the dream my kindle finally arrived but the screen (which was nothing like the screen in real life) was damaged and unreadable. 

In the real world though, my kindle seems to be having itself a nice little trip around America. It's presently sightseeing in Los Angeles (is this the same for the rest of the Aussies?). I'm hoping (with my fingers and toes crossed) that it gets tired soon and wants to rest on a long flight.

In hindsight, I'm starting to think I should have proposed to Amazon that I fly over to personally pick up the kindles and bring them back to Australia because we may have already had them by now and I would've have had something to play with on the flight home.


----------



## Mightyflub (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yeah



> EAST MIDLANDS AIRPOR, GB 20/10/2009 19:52 ARRIVAL SCAN
> PHILADELPHIA, PA, US 20/10/2009 8:32 DEPARTURE SCAN


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine too.

Night van down to London, morning van out to me. HEre's hoping for the 9am slot...

Although I bet i'll be 7pm now


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I feel your pain, Edwina.  So glad you decided to spend your time here with us.  
You definitely are among folks who have went through similar feelings.
deb


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks drenee, it's great to be amongst people who understand what we're going through and why we're so excited.

After some investigating I found out my kindle is due into Sydney on Friday evening so I've organised to collect it from the Mascot depot on Saturday morning (if it's cleared customs).

3 more sleeps to go!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear drenee,
it sounds like the man from Cologne had a great time!!

Dear Edwina
Wow,three more nights,that is hard-but after those long nights you will be soooo happy!! And when the Kindle enjoys a nice trip around L.A.it shouldn't suffer from sunfade at least!
I hope you sleep better tonight and have only wonderful Kindle dreams!!

And ion Friday, you can go and get it-that's really great!!

Dear Airan
So your daughter also discovered the Kindleworld today. Now she "accidentally" orders books and next month her own Kindle??  It's cool that she enjoys reading...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am soooo enjoying reading about the Kindles on their way!  Keep sharing!

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> It's presently sightseeing in Los Angeles (is this the same for the rest of the Aussies?). I'm hoping (with my fingers and toes crossed) that it gets tired soon and wants to rest on a long flight.


Mine must be sitting next to yours on the tour bus, cos my tracking info shows LA too. Wonder if the next stop is Sydney or Melbourne? Please let it be Melbourne, it's been known to take 3 days for parcels in Sydney to get to me.



> Dear Airan
> So your daughter also discovered the Kindleworld today. Now she "accidentally" orders books and next month her own Kindle?? It's cool that she enjoys reading...


We've already kind of decided she can have one for her 16th birthday in February. The books she ordered by "accident" can be held over til then. They are a trilogy she's been wanting to read.
I love that she reads, and we share a lot of books. We both like Jodi Picoult in small doses, she's recently discovered Marian Keyes, and like me, she loves any stories about dogs.
But she also has her own tastes.....she's read the Twilight series about 3 times, I got halfway through the first book and thought it was utter garbage so didn't read further. She's just finished The Last Song, by Nicholas Sparks.....I read the first chapter and it makes Twilight look like a literary prize winner.

I think I'm going to have to log out of the Amazon site when I'm finished with it, because our cats run acros the keyboard all the time and it would be easy enough for them to "accidentally" buy me some books too!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Airan
You are such a great mom.A Kindle for your daughter's birthday. She will be just happy as we are now. It is really wonderful that you can ahre some books on the Kindle and enjoy such a great hobby together!

And your cats are interested in Kindle store content,too..they certainly don't order any stories about dogs, do they?

I hope your Kindle's sightseeing trip ends soon and the flight leads it to Melbourne.


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

Edwina said:


> After some investigating I found out my kindle is due into Sydney on Friday evening so I've organised to collect it from the Mascot depot on Saturday morning (if it's cleared customs).


Friday in Sydney? Oh no! So I won't get my Kindle in Canberra before Monday? 

Mine has made it to LA, but hasn't left the US yet: I'm guessing yours is in the same batch?


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Bah. I can't sleep knowing my kindle is sitting in customs. I have an arrival scan at East Midlands airport, but no departure scan. 


fake edit: Forgot to post this, checked up, and 20 minutes after I meant to make this post I find out it's departed from the airport!

EAST MIDLANDS AIRPOR, GB  21/10/2009  1:20  DEPARTURE SCAN 

Unless I misunderstand, that means it's cleared customs and is now on (or being loaded onto) a van down to London, where tomorrow morning it'll be put on the delivery vans, right?

Finally, I can rest easy knowing my Kindle's on it's way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here in the US folks have been known to stalk their UPS drivers. . . . .you're taking the day off work to wait for your delivery service guy, right?


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> Here in the US folks have been known to stalk their UPS drivers. . . . .you're taking the day off work to wait for your delivery service guy, right?


Haha, I work for the Federal Government, I think they're onto things like this. Somehow I don't think they'll buy it......"Sorry, can't come to work, I have a Kindle illness!"

Reminds me of camera forums I used to inhabit......when a new model was released, the early adopters would write lurid stories of lying in anxious wait for the UPS guy, and if he didn't have their parcel they'd break down and cry right there in the strreet.


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

It'd be wrong to take a day off from work to wait for my kindle...

Instead, I will set a good example, and instead practice my task delegation and distance management.


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here in the US folks have been known to stalk their UPS drivers. . . . .you're taking the day off work to wait for your delivery service guy, right?


I'm having mine delivered to me at work. That might backfire, if a Saturday delivery is a possibility!


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

No change in status since leaving LA gateway this morning (my time). I guess that means it's on a 'plane and I can't expect any update until late tonight at the earliest.  I really should stop checking.  So impatient.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've all been there, significance!

Betsy


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got a call from DHL and it seems they're as anxious as I am to get the package to me. I rang them this morning to organise to pickup the kindle as opposed to have it delivered to my home. I'm not home during the day if they deliver but I live about 10 mins from the main depot so that seems the easiest option. When I spoke to them this morning they told me the ETA was Friday night. They called me this afternoon to let me know it's left the LA facility and is on the move.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations to all the soon-to-be international kindle owners!


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

If the ETA to Sydney is Friday night, then I won't have mine til Monday at the earliest. Probably Tuesday.
No matter, today I bought myself some fabric to make a Kindle coat so I have a project to keep me busy. I'm one of those people that can sew and knit (can't crochet though, I never learned).


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm hoping the lady that gave me the ETA was delusional and when she said Friday night she really meant Thursday night.


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

It's on the van...

Anything from 1 hour to 11 hours until I get it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This is great! Now we can have Kindle watches and deliveries going all the time! The excitement builds!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Masonity said:


> It's on the van...
> 
> Anything from 1 hour to 11 hours until I get it.


Where are you Masonity?


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

IT'S HERE!!!! Sorry for screaming, but IT IS SiTTING RIGHT HERE NEXT TO ME!!!!!
I imagined myself spending the whole day waiting unable to concentrate on my workload for university, unable to leave the house, sitt9ing for UPS guys, running towards any UPS or DHL or any postservice guys...
But nothing of that at half past seven, when I was barely even awake the door rang aand there it was: my very own first international Kindle II box!!
I nearly kissed the delivery guy but refrained from that to kiss my Kindle. I really thought I would like it, but I don't like it I am so in love it's not even pretty!!
It is so nice and slim...and the page turns are MUCH faster than I imagined them to be. And the next page buttons are really comfortable to use.
Now I really understand,m why some people like to use their Kindles naked. It feels really good!! I am still on the lookout for my Oberon cover! It wozuld be really amazing if it arrived soon, too.
At the moment my Kindle is charging. I had a short shock moment when I was unable to push the cable in the adaptor thingy for use i8n Europe, but I just had to push really hard then it worked.
Now I will go and look if books I bought download, if whispernet works, if text to speech works...can't test for sunfade today.the sun is nowhere to be seen in Munich at the moment.
I really hope that everything works, because it already feels like my baby. I don't feel like I could give it away even if it has a disability, but in this case I should...
Hope with me that everything works okay...
Thanks for listening...I'll be back!

Good look for everyone else waiting! I hope that the UK Kindlers all get theirs today and the Australians don't have to wait for too long...
Airan, I really hope you don't have to wait until Monday!!

Have a wonderful day everyone! I most certainly have!


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine's here too. Had it 20 minutes now. Haven't got to do anything with it yet.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations Masonity!!Have fun trying everything.
With mine Whispernet works just really great. I already bought a book and it arrived really fst! The Kindle is a wonderfulm thing. I have to experiment some more before I have to go to work.


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

I was a little worried that mine was acting... Odd... with some documents I uploaded, but it turns out it just hadn't finished indexing them yet, so didn't quite know what to call them.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, that must have been a shock. One tends to get a bit worried when not sure what the Kindle is doing...But it is really good that it is okay and doing what you want it to do!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ariadne, you felt the same emotion most of us kindlers did wanting to hug/kiss the delivery man. SO happy that it has arrived.

Masonity congrats of your arrival as well. 

Come back where you resurface   and let us know how much you are enjoying them.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh wow, I'm so excited for you guys! That was so quick! I can't imagine anything getting here that quick though.
Glad to hear it's even better than expected, Ariadne. It just sounds so very, very cool.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Airan,
It is indeed very cool! And it doesn't have sunfade. The sun is now out and I read for about 10 minutes in the sunn without any problems. Only 10 minutes not because the Kindle had a problem, but because it is really cold here! I'm looking forward to reading outside for hours in summer next year!
Only Emily Dickinson doesn't seem to like me. She shot me this really ugly look...
Oh only two hours until I have to go to work. Have much reading to do until then! And tonight will be a reading night!
Maybe after that I will have to buy a reading light...we'll see.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

UK Kindles are arriving!!!!

*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Me again, sorry..but today is such a great and exciting day! My Oberon cover arrived, too!!! 
I had a second chance to nearly hug the mailman-another oine actually, but he was lucky too, because I had to pay the import taxes and stuff with him and he got areally nice tip!
Now the cover:It is soooo beautiful it is complete bliss. The design(red Ginko) looks really like real ginko leaves(it's red, okay, but you know what I mean, right?)- a bit as if it were three dimensional...And the colour: just gorgeous a really nice red, not too aggressive but really vivid and bright. And the button matches pefectly. I just love it! And it feels so good too. It is really smooth, bends back easily although I don't really dare to do that quite yet, but that feeling will pass soon, I think, because I guess I will prefer to read my Kindle in the cover, to add a bit of security for the Kindle(and because I really enjoy that fantastic leather-smell and the feel of the cover in my hand).
It was really easy to put the Kindle in the cover and I think it is really save in there!
Sadly, in half an hour I have to go to work and leave my wonderful Kindle. Or maybe I should bring it along for the ride in the subway-not sure...I am a bit afraid that something might happen to it, but I most certainly won't leave it at home forever!.
But maybe today I won't bring it, because I should actually work-as in get some work done and not just pretend- in the time at work-it isn't a long workday today so I should be able to manage that and be back in no time(who am I kidding-it will feel like forever)to enjoy my Kindle.

Wow, a bit overexcited here, but I am so happy and you are the victims who have to share-but not reading is easier than not listening(although not so sure with all those avid readers here), so you should be okay-and you said you wanted it
Sorry, for the mistakes, but that is what e4xcitement and being German does to a person...

Have a nice day!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats to Uk Kindlers!! Hope you enjoy  it as much as I do!!!
911jason
So you saw my happy dance?? I think I am the fifth from the left!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It is happy dance time, more Kindlers coming into the fold!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is actually the bestest kindlewatches ever!  How exciting!  I have a huge grin on my face and DH is wanting to know what is going on - he has no clue as to the excitement.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine is the country at last!  

Just got this alert via email:
22 Oct 09 10:12 AM - Clearance processing complete - Sydney,Australia


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

This is so exciting! It looks like us Aussie's will have ours to play with this weekend.  

I'm picking mine up in a few hours. Can't wait!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My first two impressions:
> 
> Wow, he's using what looks like a Henkel's Chef's knife to open the box. My poor Kindle--I opened the box with a pair of cheap scissors. Note to Betsy--don't let Eleanor the Kindle see this video.
> 
> ...


When I clicked on it there was an ad for the new Barnes and Noble thingy.  Definitely _wrong_.

And why would anyone use a fancy expensive chef's knife to open a cardboard box?  I mean, even if there_ is_ a Kindle inside it... what's he going to do with his Kindle, use it to swat flies?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally caught up on the thread  --  congratulations to those of you who already have yours, and a teensy bit more patience to those who don't!

When the thread goes quiet we'll know that everyone has theirs and is playing with it happily


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, mine apparently left the US last night, after her little tour around Los Angeles...but no update on whether the eagle has landed yet. Surely it has, it couldn't take THAT long to get to Oz, we're not that far away. 

Tonight is Kindle-coat-making night though, so at least I'll be occupied and not constantly checking the couriers tracking page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohooo, love the happy dances of a successful Kindle Watch! Keep 'em coming!



Susan in VA said:


> And why would anyone use a fancy expensive chef's knife to open a cardboard box?  I mean, even if there_ is_ a Kindle inside it... what's he going to do with his Kindle, use it to swat flies?


  Probably.

Betsy


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

significance said:


> Mine is the country at last!
> 
> Just got this alert via email:
> 22 Oct 09 10:12 AM - Clearance processing complete - Sydney,Australia


But it's still there  It hasn't moved all day. So it's back to looking like a Monday delivery for me. How am I supposed to concentrate on work all next week if I've had a kindle arrive on Monday? Perhaps I'd better work over the weekend to make up for some distraction during the coming week!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh. poor Australians, you still have to wait. I really hope your Kindles arrive on Friday and you don't have a last kindleless weekend...
I am really loving mine and read my first book yesterday in the evening and part of the night
It is amazing!!
And I was really happy to find the information in my e-mail that we get 20 Dollars  of refund because the K Int sold better than expected.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been following this thread and am excited for everyone getting their new Kindles. I've only had mine for about a month and truly, I love it more every day. I read more than ever now, and that's saying a lot. When it first arrived, I thought I'd never take it out of the house for fear it would get lost, dropped etc. but now I wouldn't dream of NOT taking it. I slip it in my purse and there it is--I have it when I need it. I never realized all the opportunities I had to read while waiting in the car, at the dentist's etc. 

Oh, and I think I've opened a few people's minds to the idea of buying a Kindle, and I made one for-sure sale. It's such a wonderful use of new technology. 

Happy reading, everyone!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I understand that being and Aussie, speaking the way you do , and paying 40% over the US rate for a book (if it's available at all) is not fun. Not to mention the lack of extended warranty. But let's focus on the positive side of things. Enjoy your new Kindlezzz!


----------



## Edwina (Oct 19, 2009)

So after waiting for almost an hour at the courier depot late yesterday afternoon while my kindle played hide and seek I finally have it and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

I only had an hour to play with it last night but so far so good. It feels great to hold, it's easy to read and thanks to reading up on the forums, easy to use as well. I've registered it to my US Amazon account so I've got access to more books and I've already purchased around 15 of them.

The first real test will be reading on the train this morning on my way to work so I'll have to report back once I've had a chance to use it some more but first impressions are great.

I believe the kindles are being delivered to Aussie addresses today. I know they were sent out by courier yesterday to Sydney residents because I saw a few people coming in to collect their kindle after missing the courier at home.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine must be holidaying in Hawaii, because the tracking notice is still this:

Wednesday, October 21, 2009 Time LocationDeparted Facility in Los Angeles Gateway - USA01:33  Los Angeles Gateway, CA - USA

I am not in a metro area....I live in a country town about 2 hours from Melbourne, so it's looking like next week now. Oh well, it will give me a chance to finish the book I'm currently reading.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello Airan,
sorry you have to wait till next week, but I hope you really enjoy it then.

Dear Edwina,
It's great that one of the first(?) Australian Kindles found its new home. I hope you have lots of fun and love it. I am really, really happy with mine although today Whispernet doesn't work here in Germny at all. But I found a thread about that on amazon and it seems that it is the same for all the German Kindles, so I am not worried that it is a problem of my Kindle. I hope that Whipspernet will be back to normal working order soon, but I already bought enough books to have a really nice reading weekend with my new favorite toy!!


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

My Kindle is with the Canberra courier now. So today is the day!   I'm even happier given the $20 refund from Amazon


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

My Kindle has just arrived and it is beautiful.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

significance said:


> My Kindle has just arrived and it is beautiful.































































































*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine has cleared customs in Sydney, which isn't looking good for a Kindle weekend as Sydney is about 1000 miles from me. I have plenty to keep me occupied for the weekend though, so Monday will be all the sweeter! 
My Decalgirls skin arrived today and it's VERY nice.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am still waiting on my new Kindle and am getting a little frustrated.  They didnt even fill my order for 2 days and it has been showing "in transit" with no additional information for a few days now.  

I received my M-Edge cover and light and today even got my CUSTOM gelaskin.  And yet, still no update on the Kindle.  I think they are having someone swim from China with it strapped to their back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, KindleChickie, we understand your frustration!  Hang out here with us, we'll help you pass the time!

Welcome to KindleBoards and congrats on your first post.  When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself.

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

I think my Kindle must be taking the scenic route cos Monday has come and gone and I still don't have it. 
Hopefully tomorrow! So much for Amazon's delivery date of October 23.

In the meantime, I filled my time by making my Kindle a coat.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice Airan!!! What's the tracking say about your Kindle?


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

"Delivery arranged no details expected".

Because I am outside the metro area, I expect what's happened is that DHL have delivered to a depot in Melbourne and it will be collected from there by a local courier today and delivered to my house tomorrow (Tuesday). Well, I hope so anyway!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you... I've got the "Happy Dance" crew on stand-by!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like the "coat" you made for the Kindle, very classy!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Your lucky Kindle.  There is so much to see in Australia.  Not that I've seen any of it in person myself.  Something about it caught my interest waaaaaaaaaaaay back in grade school.  I still want to see it.  Hopefully Sundog and I can travel there someday...one day.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> I think my Kindle must be taking the scenic route cos Monday has come and gone and I still don't have it.
> Hopefully tomorrow! So much for Amazon's delivery date of October 23.
> 
> In the meantime, I filled my time by making my Kindle a coat.


Very pretty! I love your design & string/button closure!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's hoping you get to dress your kindle quickly.  Nice coat, very eye-catching.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I am still waiting on my new Kindle and am getting a little frustrated. They didnt even fill my order for 2 days and it has been showing "in transit" with no additional information for a few days now.
> 
> I received my M-Edge cover and light and today even got my CUSTOM gelaskin. And yet, still no update on the Kindle. I think they are having someone swim from China with it strapped to their back.


Still waiting. Today, the 29th, has come and went and my Kindle still shows to be in transit. The last scan shows it "arrived" but no location on the 23rd. And of coarse, finding a phone number to call Amazon is quite an undertaking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, since Amazon isn't doing the shipping, you really need to contact the carrier.  Who is handling the shipping?

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, but I paid my money to Amazon.  Until it is delivered, they are responsible for it.  I called my credit card and filed a claim.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, true enough, but if it were me I would still start with the people who last had it. 

Phone numbers for Amazon aren't too hard to find--they have contact info that can be reached from the Help page on any Amazon page....

Here's Kindle Support:
To reach Kindle Support via phone or e-mail, please click the Contact Us button button on any Kindle Support page. Contacting us through the website allows you to verify security before a call is placed and ensures we have your account information ready when we call you.

You can also reach us by calling one of these numbers: Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851; Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927

Here's Amazon support:

You can still reach us the old-fashioned way but you'll miss out on all the benefits of our faster, easier Call Me service.
It's your choice. Click the Call Me button or you can reach us at 1-866-216-1072 to use our automated customer service system.
International customers can reach us at 1-206-266-2992.

Hope this helps, keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> Still waiting. Today, the 29th, has come and went and my Kindle still shows to be in transit. The last scan shows it "arrived" but no location on the 23rd. And of coarse, finding a phone number to call Amazon is quite an undertaking.


I finally got mine 6 days after the estimated date, thanks to the ineptitude of DHL. I contacted Amazon via their CS email and they refunded my shipping costs immediately. I phoned DHL repeatedly with my tracking number and they were absolutely useless but at least I found out which carrier they'd passed the goods onto (they don't deliver in my area, it's handled by a sub-contractor) and phoned them and tracked it down.
It got here, it's wonderful but it was a very stressful journey for me.

Oh, and I filed a complaint with DHL.


----------

